# RED RAVIN SPLITS INFO



## boostinginvegas (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey guythe glass looks almost s first thing i want to say THANK YOU i have been coming to this site for a while as a guest and now i'm a member i have a bottle that is driving me crazy i can't get pics to load i have tried downsizing them no luck....Anways its a very heavy the glass looks almost red maybe a dark dark amber if you hold it up to the light you barly get light through marking on bottom says red raven splits with a 1 under it..outside seams 3/4 way up the neck..stamped EHE CO on the lower base of the bottle.....I can't find anything about the company itself online except

 http://www.restaurantwarecollectors.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7923

 Any info would be great i have been through a couple hundred bottles and this is one of the few i just can't dip up any info on


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 11, 2010)

In the beginning its supposed to say glass is very heavy and looks dark ander maybe even red tint but extemely dark


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Boosting,
 I know nothing of Red Raven. However, the EHECo manufacturer markings means your bottle was made sometime between the 1870s and 1904 (by the Edward H. Everett Glass co out of Newark, Ohio.)


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 11, 2010)

The Edward. H. Everett. Glass Co. was in business from 1893 until 1903, so that dates your bottle somewhat precisely. 

 I guess a picture would be appreciated.

 Edit: NOOOOO! Beat me to it!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2010)

I could swear there used to be good info on this company on google.. I can't find it now.. I think it was an early 1900's version of Red Bullâ„¢


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah i got info on the bottling company its old....i picked this up in a huge collection 200 plus bottles....Going to a bottle show to sell some of them but worried about selling some thing extremly rare for way to cheap..i don't like to make a killing but i have fun putting info with a bottle half the fun for me is trying to find out what,where,when,and why they exist...


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2010)

If you're not sure about value and you want to sell, slap a sticker on the bottle: "NEG" or "MAKE OFFER" ..look for trends in offers, but don't sell unless it's a pronouncedly profitable proposition.. []


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 11, 2010)

The problem is that just about anything will be a profit lets just say its going to cost more for a hotel room for a night and the show reservation than it did for the 200 bottles  I started selling stuff on Ebay recently again after being laid off Again and i have a knack for finding odd things


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a shawmut dairy bottle that will pay for most of if not the whole collection


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds like a win/win.. it's good to be the king! []


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 11, 2010)

The King i wish i'm just a noob


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 12, 2010)

A google came up with a bunch of stuff. Some were a laxative water, mineral water and aperient (laxative again) water.
 http://www.prices4antiques.com/advertising/trays/Tray-Tip-Red-Raven-Splits-Ask-The-Man-1904-Worlds-Fair-4-inch--D9719999.htm


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 12, 2010)

> pronouncedly profitable proposition..


 
  A what?[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 12, 2010)

...you heard.. if you didn't understand, it's your own fault.. speeken zee englisz?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2010)

*RE: RED RAVEN SPLITS INFO*

Hello Erick,

 Welcome to memberhood. Does your bottle look like this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






From.

 It was an aperient water put out by W.J. Kountz, Jr. of the Duquesne Distributing Co./Red Raven Corp. of Harmerville, Alleghany County, PA. A Bitter Water not unlike Pluto Water or Hunyadi Janos.

 They produced a lot of peripheral items, The Billy Baxter Stories, Tip Trays galore, trade cards, etc. The brand was advertised widely.



From.



From.



From.



From.



From.

OklaBottles may have one, or at least liked the one he saw. It's a question that's long been asked around here.

 Oh, yes, did I say Billy Baxter. Red Raven made Billy Baxter brand sodas and mixers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Word Mark BILLY BAXTER  (CANCELLED) IC  GINGER-ALE AND SARSAPARILLA. FIRST USE: 1920. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 19200 Filing Date January 22, 1920  Registration Date March 29, 1921 Owner (REGISTRANT) Red Raven Corporation, The CORPORATION PENNSYLVANIA Red Raven PENNSYLVANIA (LAST LISTED OWNER) ABARTA, INC. CORPORATION ASSIGNEE OF PENNSYLVANIA SUITE 301 1000 RIDC PLAZA PITTSBURGH PENNSYLVANIA 15238   THE MARK SHOWN ON THE DRAWING IS A NOM DE PLUME USED BY WM. J. KOUNTZ, JR. (DECEASED) THE AUTHOR OF "BILLY BAXTER" LETTERS PUBLISHED BY APPLICANT." From.




Billy Baxter Sarsaparilla @ that electronic auction place.






 From Reggie.

The North Dakota Agricultural Experiment Station (Fargo) took them to task in 1910 for The faulty measurement and dubious claims of remedy.

 There's a swell ad in this 1905 Pensacola Journal. See Coulmn 2, below the fold, the story is _A Bottle He Valued._


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 13, 2010)

*RE: RED RAVEN SPLITS INFO*

Yes it looks like that but much darker in color...mine has some different numbers on the bottom


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2010)

*RE: RED RAVEN SPLITS INFO*

You're welcome. A picture, at this point, from you would make the whole endeavor so much more photo-illustrated, don'tcha think.


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes if only i could get a picture to post i resized it twice to the smallest  size and still won't upload...I tried for a hour and gave up


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 14, 2010)

where did you get your bottle and how rare are they??? i took it to a bottle show and it kinda had people scratching there head


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 14, 2010)

I just gave up looking for mine.. it's boxed up somewhere, buried deep in the "to the fleas" boxes. The ones with an intact paper label can be desirable, otherwise they're kinda common. Mine has a raven embossed in the middle of the base, which is why I tried to find it.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2010)

> Mine has a raven embossed in the middle of the base, which is why I tried to find it.


 
 "Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling,
 By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore,
 `Though thy crest be shorn and shaven, thou,' I said, `art sure no craven.
 Ghastly grim and ancient raven wandering from the nightly shore -
 Tell me what thy lordly name is on the Night's Plutonian shore!'
 Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'    
 **     *        * * *      **     *       * *   *   *   * *   * *


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 14, 2010)

I raise my glass to you and Edgar! []


----------

